# What is that.....



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

What is that "snot" that LL used to use to hold the bodies onto the chassis...
Any ideas?

Scott


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Elmers rubber cement is the closest we have found.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That's what I figured.......Some kind of rubber-cement compound. Notice they're the only brand of slots using that? Not that it's a bad thing.....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dlw said:


> That's what I figured.......Some kind of rubber-cement compound. Notice they're the only brand of slots using that? Not that it's a bad thing.....


Micro Scalex also use it. I must remember to ask my contact if he can get some.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*hmmmmm*



dlw said:


> That's what I figured.......Some kind of rubber-cement compound. Notice they're the only brand of slots using that? Not that it's a bad thing.....


It is thicker than rubber cement...
And it does keep the bodies from coming loose in minor wrecks...

Scott


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thicker, less sticky and more flexi. Could stop you losing that A main you get into after 3 years of trying.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Seems very similar to the stuff the credit card hawkers use to stick your shiney new card onto the application form. 

Seen a similar product used for "not tacking" things to your wall, although the trade name eludes me at this time.

I call it "goober schlobber". If memory serves, we've had this topic on board a ways back. I even recollect that one of our members provided the trade name of this innocuous compound. Danged if I can remember anymore due to severe brain Pffffft.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't seen it but possibly a silicone sealer? What does it smell like?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> What does it smell like?


 I believe it is oderless. I have never noticed any type of oder.

If I could get some of that stuff, it would also be good for some select Aurora AFX bodies (like the Porsche 917) which are designed for the AFX or Magnatraction chassis, but do not mount well on the Super Magnatraction / G-Plus chassis very well. This is because they only have the upper half of the body mounting tabs and rely on some body posts to hold them against the chassis and prevent rocking. These body posts do not contact the Supermag chassis like they do on regular AFX chassis.

This glue could solve that problem.

Joe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Stuff has a few names, we did not long ago have a thread on it.. Called SuperTack and stickyTac, I buy it at HobbyLobby and use it to moiunt cars in the display cases...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We have used poster putty for the same purpose...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I've used the grey colored gasket sealer to hold things in place before.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I use DAP Weldwood contact cement. Without using some sort of adhesive Life-Like bodies come off rather easily.


----------

